# Imediate Crested Butte trip questions



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

I am looking to plan an imediate trip to Crested Butte this weekend. Sorry for the late post but I was supposed to go with my freind and his brother on Tuesday but now have to work (just found out). Any idea on if there are any cheap lift tickets or cheap lodging. Some freinds of mine stayed somewhere in Taylorville that had cheap tickets but I can't remember where. Chris and Milo I'll try to get a hold of you guys but I would love some advise on where to go on the mountain (can't seam to get a hold of Nick to get your numbers)(Milo I'm the guy that had a nice scrape on my head this suimmer from not walking too good). If you see this could you please give me a call (don't worry not looking for a place to stay).

Wolf creek is a backup, need to make up for snow that I will be missing this next week.


Thanks,

Mike

508-272-6238


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

there is a hostel in CB, like $35/night. You can also stay in Gunnison and get discount tickets I believe.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

North Face, High lift and everything off the peak are closed. Why bother? Save your money and try again in about a month.


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

*trail status*

Thanks for the updates. Doesn't look to good if that terain isn't open. Do you know or does anyone know some of the good trails will open by tomorrow? Excuse my complete lack of knowledge about the mountain. Haven't been there.


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Talked to freinds and looks like will be going to wolf creek this time.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Watch for : horshoe springs, the bakery,west wall to open up soon. Fun lil stashes. Buy coors down in gunnison and get buy one get one half off.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

horseshoe springs is rocky and short even in the best of circumstances. west wall is a one shot affair, seven turns and its over. the bakery is the only stash of value and with nothing else of interest open i guarantee it will be tracked out and choppy by mid morning. plus since they tore down the bakery itself its not quite as fun.

save your money and come back in late january when everything is open. with this snow setting up as a good base then we should have a good chance at having everything [read: Third Bowl] open up sooner or later.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

rumour says high lift [and headwall] might be opening today.......


----------

